
Warning: CrashPlan “Unlimited” Not Unlimited - ValentineC
https://www.reddit.com/r/Crashplan/comments/ezuztk/warning_unlimited_not_really_unlimited/
======
java-man
Didn't they also discontinued some products before?

~~~
duxup
The personal version / plans were canceled a few years back. That's when I got
off the CrashPlan train.

